# Terk V2 RDA - Who will be getting it in?



## RobMcMaster (10/4/19)

Hi Vapers and Vendors

Will anybody be bringing in the Terk V2 rda?







Thanks kindly in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/4/19)

Oooohhhhh this looks nice @RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------

